# BCA AUCTION COMING FAST , what you buying/selling



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

As the 1st ever BCA auction comes up in a few weeks im interested to hear what people are looking forward to the most.

What are you bringing to sell and what are you looking to buy


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Small tanks and assorted fish gear that I no longer need due to downsizing.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Some angels, a plant package and whatever else I can rumage up ...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Lots of "stuff":

- small and misc. power heads, 
- external circulation pump(s),
- VHO and other reef lightings
- compact fluorescent retro kits,
- CO2 components,
- "gklaw" brand calcium reactor,
- 300W heater
- a pile of air pump,
- a big air pump hopefully sold before the auction 

I will think about bringing down one of two Eheim filters.

Should I bring a few 5gallon pail of various gravel ???? !!!!!
I know I won't be hauling tanks down there :lol:

and

Whatever this hogger find in the lateral filing cabinet and the pile in the study and willing to part with the night before 

I know a few of my buddies will be very disappointed after the auction. Now they cannot come shopping for cheap stuff at my basement any more. Well, may be I can hog again after the auction.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, from a buyers point of view. I would like to buy things (livestock, plants, and hardware) not normally available to me at my local fish store.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Stuff*

Misc. heaters, auto feeders, sponge filters, yada yada yada on and on it goes. Looking forward to a great day! :lol:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

-driftwood, all sinking from my tanks.
-small co2 system with pump and container.
-some misc equipment.
-live stock.
-maybe a couple of smaller tanks.

I have a few good size coolers. If anyone wants any to carry live stock home, let me know. I will bring them for you for free.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Plants for sure.....


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*auction materials*

diatom filter, pumps, big red ramshorns snails(watch your puffers go ape over them), trumpet snails, floating plants and submerging plants, moss balls, red and green marine algae, probably some big coral frags(colony?) like purple polyp red birdsnest, xenias etc, maybe a tank or two that i have sitting around.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm hoping to buy some plants and betta fish. Or whatever else I may suddenly put it on my " I desperately need it" when I see it


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Selling:
Small tanks
Filters (aquaclear)
Rotkeil severum fry
A couple a green texas
Some gravel
And what ever else i find laying around 


Is anyone bringing any live rock?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Awwww.... I am a sucker for small tanks. Too bad I'm not registered as a buyer.

Will anyone be taking photos? Would love to see how it goes - and hopefully we can arrange another sometime soon, perhaps at a different corner of the Lower Mainland to give everyone an even chance to get there.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Never been to an auction before. Looking forward to it. Just a question tho: is everything a cash deal on this auction or are debit and credit also accepted?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have about 20 20 gallon tanks. Anyone interested before the auction message me.I'm not going to drag tanks there but can meet or arrange a time. I'll
Bring a
Paper entitling buyers to one. 
Used but quite new. 
I'll have
Assorted things. Surplus supplies. 
When is the date again? 
Maybe a
Few
Fish? Shrimp food. Shiakura .

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274944,-122.835495


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Never been to an auction before. Looking forward to it. Just a question tho: is everything a cash deal on this auction or are debit and credit also accepted?


Usually cash and carry.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

April said:


> When is the date again?
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


October 22.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

I hope more people bring salt water stuff for sale. Its always nice to see a good mix of stuff, not just Killis. LOL


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling at auction:

red cherry shrimps
albino BNPs 
plants
seachem iron 
15g tank only
48" BNIB NO light bulb
mini sponge filter
etc


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Live Stock and some Misc equipment.


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

looking for smaller tanks and stuffs that i need for them


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone know someone who has a mobile burger/hot dog vending business, let me know please i'd be interested in talking to them.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

We'll probably bring a few betta splenden & wild type like B. Albimarginata & B. simplex.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Posting the plant package I am bring to the expo for some people that can't hear plant names and know what they look like and their info...like me 

20+ stems Rotala rotundifolia
7 stems of Rotala macranda
6 stems Juncus repens 
3 plantlets of Vallisneria spiralis (Corkscrew Val)
4 stems of Ludwigia Sp (Either repens, broadleaf, or ovalis) 
1 stem Hygrophila pinnatifida
3 stems Staurogyne stolonfera
Handfull of Java Moss

also bringing...
Java Moss
Dwarf Hair Grass

Anybody bringing assasin snails? Does anybody want snails? I have some small ramshorn that are infesting...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

hey Bobby :I have large clown loaches that would love some yummy ramshorns, bring some along.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm hoping to find a couple small foam filters, a breeding pair of gbr's or kribs, a microworm culture and maybe some shrimp....


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm bringing some samples for some lucky attendees ...


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm selling a Fluval Spec, a Fluval Flora, 9 watt UV Sterilizer w/ an extra brand new bulb, Fluval E300 Heater, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

lets see what will I bring.......HMMMMM

Assasin snails
UV Sterilizer
Small pump for waterfall or use in conjunction with UV
Couple of canister filters
Fairy cichlids
bucket of gravel
10 gal with hood and filter
guppies
platies
swordtails
jewel cichlids
2 lg common plecos
maybe an albino bichir
and anything else I may round up tonight

OH YEAH one box of miscellaneous which people can pick through for free stuff.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Already over 60 items priced from $0.25 to $50 

Reef Sanpper for $10 - pump house need reseal. 

Coralife 2xVHO electionical ballast retrofit kit - I am convinced that it could druve 54W T5HO - not time to try yet. New for $50, used for $20. Get those and I have a bunch of VHO bulbs FF but don't want to lug them down and have them broken.

Watch for Eheim 300W almost new heater for $15. Some KH pH stuff. Misc. power heads, new digital timer bars, timers, gas regulator, T5HO sunblaster style light.

Aqua Advantage 200+ UVsterilizer for $40, Corallife T5NO light bar, AC Mini ........ More bagging to do tonight 

Don't want to be lugging these back  for sure.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Already over 60 items priced from $0.25 to $50
> 
> Reef Sanpper for $10 - pump house need reseal.
> 
> ...


Gordon, you're pricing your items for their opening bids? I assumed the auctioneer would assign a starting price.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Most auctions like the BCA one are unreserved .. Sometimes expensive items go for pennies on the dollar , other times rather common items reach much higher prices than they should . If you're going to put minimum prices on items , be prepared to take them back home, but pay the commission on your reserved price .


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I was told it's a no reserve auction by Shawn. I understand that to mean you can't put a starting price on your items. I agree that the auctioneer should assign a fair starting price. As when selling items or fish in the BCA classified if an item example "fluval canister filter" is worth say $30 you should not be able to bid $2 because you can, your bidding should be done in a fair priced manner. My opinion only.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Gordon, you're pricing your items for their opening bids? I assumed the auctioneer would assign a starting price.


Just suggested opening bids to make it easier for the auctioneer ?  Once I bring them down, I have no interest in bringing them back any way 

Price could be lowered until there is interest - that's how I understand auction works  ?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Have fun everyone, wish I could be there with ya'll. Sounds like it will be a blast.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be looking for a microworm culture, if some one has one for me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, I will have a 33g, a 30tall, 20g, 15g with broken bottom frame, 15g, and 2x10g tanks cleaned and ready to go. Also have a 33g canopy with NO fluorescent light and a couple of other lights (3' long). 1 Med. & 1 sm (AC150) HOB filters & 2 large sponge filters (one needs a piece of pvc). Maybe a couple of frags, but not sure about those yet.

Anthony


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes unreserved auction. Suggested bids are welcome as well but not necessary


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

See you all tomorrow


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Yes unreserved auction. Suggested bids are welcome as well but not necessary


Good with me. Bagging the rest without price. Easier that way


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

+1 for less thinking!


----------

